# "Safe" for your septic or sewer system



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I got a coupon offer in the mail for Charmin Ultra Strong toilet paper. Which is great, because that is exactly the brand we use.

Looking through their little brochure though, I came across the following: "Septic Safe. Think Charmin causes plumbing problems? Think again!

Charmin has a rigorous testing approach that includes more than 20 test methods to ensure that our bath tissue is safe for your septic or sewer system.**" 

I'm thinking to myself, "Well if I had a sewer system, I don't think I would care what kind of toilet paper I used, I wouldn't care if it was "safe" or not."

But then I notice the ** after their quote. "What does that mean I wonder?" Going to the bottom of above quote in small print it says "Charmin flushability claims assure appropriate use in a properly functioning septic or sewer system."

So now I'm not sure what it means. The flushability isn't a concern for me. Well . . . . okay it is, but I don't worry about the flushability aspect of toilet paper. I wonder if it is going to break up properly in the septic tank.

I want toilet paper that once flushed, quickly breaks down into small "blobs" of toilet tissue. I don't want toilet tissue to remain intact once flushed. So what exactly does their ** mean?

Does it mean that Charmin is safe for plumbing, septic, or sewer. Safe as in it quickly breaks down into small little blobs, or safe as in it won't clog the toilet?

Regardless, it really doesn't matter to me. Most toilet paper we use gets thrown in the trash beside the toilet. (I've heard too many stories about toilet paper that won't break down once flushed and possibly causing septic problems.) So unless it's really a mess, it doesn't get flushed around here.

But I wonder how many people don't read the fine print, and just think it is safe regardless? Perhaps I should call the toll free number listed just to see what kind of answers I get asking if it really breaks down in the septic tank or not. Hmmmmm, I could have some fun with these folks!


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

I do a composting toilet system, and I use charmin. When I dump a bucket on my compost pile, the toilet paper is dry and tends to stick up too high and I hose it down to flatten it and moisten it, before burying it. It does begin to break down quickly under high pressure water, but not as fast as I would expect if it is supposed to just fall apart in water moving through a toilet and pipes.

I guess you could wad some up and drop it in a bucket of water and swish it around a little and see what it does.


----------



## glenn amolenaar (Mar 3, 2007)

We use only Scott safe for septic systems. In twenty plus years never had a problem with it. My uncle was a "honey dipper" he said people used paper products that were not good for septic but were real good for him $$$. He also said use yeast or "Rid-X to help build baterica in septic. My wife follows this up and at our old place we had sludge pumped one time in 20 years our present home is going on 10 years no sludge no pumping. This is with three adults and two children. 
Glenn


----------



## Mare Owner (Feb 20, 2008)

Our plumber told us to not use the thick TP as it clogs the pipes, and he was right. DH bought some Charmin a the gas station a few months ago when we ran out, and soon he was having to snake out the pipe. Yuck. We use the cheap flimsy stuff so it will not clog the pipes.


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

The only time in 30 years we had trouble with our plumbing was when I ran out of TP and DH got some Charmin instead of Scott, which is what we always use. Plugged up the pipes on the first roll.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

In DH & I's bathroom we only use the Charmin Ultra Strong.... Havn't had any problems.... Now in the boys bathroom, I refuse to let them use it.... DS18 thinks he needs half a roll of toilet paper each time, so they get Angel Soft.... 

On the other hand, a friend of mine in NY, bought the Charmin Ultra Strong, and before they were even done with their 2nd roll, they had to snake out their pipes.....


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

I've been using Charmin ultra soft for years, and a year ago my septic died. Plugged up leach field. I wish someone had warned me. I never had a septic tank before living here and never even thought about it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

DO NOT PUT ANY PAPER IN YOUR SEPTIC SYSTEM. 

Place a small lined trash can by your toilet and place ALL paper products, wipes, and feminine hygiene items in the trash can. Dispose of it daily if it bothers you.

You wouldn’t flush tree branches. Don’t flush paper.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Rosebush3 said:


> So I’ve been trying to find the answer to this on the internet, but struggling to get a clear definitive answer, wondering if anyone can help. Can using too much toilet paper clog your septic system?
> I bought a new house recently, and I’m trying to determine if the tank just needs to be pumped, or if I just use too much toilet paper to live on a septic system. I understand flushing too much TP at a time clogs the toilet, but that is not the issue.
> After about a month here, had to get a plumber out here to use his snake that would reach all the way to the septic tank. Now, about a month later, here we are again. Trying to keep this polite for society, but I do have issues, I go “number 2 potty” several times a day, and I do go through a lot of toilet paper. Is it possible that I I’m just sending toilet paper down there faster than it can Digest? Or do I just need to have this system pumped? Any help would be appreciated.


First check the tank and see if it is full and make sure it is draining out to the drain field. Check the slope of the drain pipe from the tank to the drain field to make sure it is draining and not stopped up Check the slope of the drain pipe from the Toilet to the Septic tank. 
I would have the whole drain line check for slope angle to the Tank. When was the last time the tank was drained. Get a plumber that can check the whole systren. I would check the Tank first and see if it needs pumped out. 
Do you take anything to stop you from going to toilet so often. Not a Doctor myself. Some people take one or two Welchol 625 MG once a day to stop from going so much.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I’m a septic guy , if your system is in good working order some paper won’t hurt it . 
If you use 1 or to sheets of paper you will be fine . 
If you use the thin stuff it will be gone by the time it hits the tank . 
you have to watch every one .
My girls do the hand wrap thing 4 5 6 times and that will plug up the pipes . 
You have to watch out for the gigantic sweet potato size turds because the can plug you up . They can’t ride the wave all the way to the tank . 
Soap and detergent kills a system . 
Use as little Landry detergent as possible .


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Angel soft is what we use. Never had problem. 
If you can use 1 or 2 sheets if tp why bother. I mean really you would have a hand covered in poo


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

We have used septic here for a long time, yes we use toilet paper as needed, LOL. As to wash water, kitchen sink, tubs and bathroom sinks it doesn't go into the septic.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Not every county will allow separate grey water.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

As Alice mentioned, put the paper in the trash. You can get a small can with a foot operated lid at walmart and line it with the bag you brought it home in. Use baby wipes. Moist towelettes clean up very well. Dumping only blackwater waste into your tank can really extend even old septic systems.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Wellbuilt said:


> I’m a septic guy


I'll bet you have seen all kinds of things and have lots of stories to tell!

When I was a kid, the neighbors beside us started having issues with their septic tank - just the two old people and their granddaughter from the city that they were raising.

When they opened the lid to the septic tank - there floating on top was hundreds of plastic tampon applicators. I'm guessing all of the removed tampons were somewhere in that tank too!

I guess that is what they do in the city - they just flush everything!


----------



## Juliet Cyrus (Sep 9, 2020)

Thetford 03300, a two-ply tissue that feels smooth and soft on the skin and is more absorbent, is another product suggested by many RV enthusiasts. Apart from bringing them along at campsites where you don't want to litter, you can utilize it for recreational and marine purposes.
It was tested for RV toilets and passed with flying colors because it disintegrates swiftly with the movement of water, ensuring that your black tank does not clog.


----------



## Hard Aground (Oct 4, 2020)

Been meaning to ask what chemicals should NOT be used in a septic system? I already heard that bleach is bad, but I don't use much bleach... hardly any, in fact. But I DO use shampoo, dishwashing soap & laundry detergent, though I've cut down the quantity of the latter two, and all that goes into the tank, I have no way to divert it at present. I know one can buy products which are safer for septic systems, and I've been meaning to research those on the web, just been busy with the painting in my home. I have NOT dumped any paint into the system, except to clean a small brush twice... otherwise, I've been tossing rollers & chip brushes into the trash. Any recommendations on dish soap & laundry detergent safe enough to use in septic systems? What about shampoo? Does the little I use on what hair I have left actually make a difference in a 1000-gallon septic tank? I currently flush a packet of yeast down the toilet every month; I was told not to use too much, and I was also told that the yeast should be flushed down the nearest or farthest toilet (can't remember which), but both my toilets seem equidistant from the "outfall pipe" exiting my home (the line leading to the tank, I mean). Anyway, all advice would be greatly appreciated, and thanks in advance...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The only certainty regarding septic systems is that sooner or later the holding tank will need to be pumped. One person can wait much longer between pumping than 10 people can.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

No matter what they tell you, no kind of toilet paper just goes away. It turns into a thick sludge, that will someday plug up your septic system. I do not let any paper go down the drain, or in the hole of my out house. It goes into my burnable trash. I use adult size wet wipes. Why would you try to clean up the worst mess your body can make, with a piece of dry paper?


----------



## Hard Aground (Oct 4, 2020)

Yeah, I hear ya... I quit flushing toilet paper years ago, once I figured out it was the plumber's best friend, lol. I was the exception to the friend line, since I've done all the plumbing work in my home for years, and I was the guy who had to deal with the problem. No stranger to drain-cleaning augers, that's for sure. As far as TP goes, I wad it up and toss it into a small lined trash can, same as Alice suggested, and I use that bag every morning to clean out the kitty litter boxes, so I don't have some stanky bag o' soiled TP accruing in my bathroom. That system works alright, though I'm not big on the plastic part... sacks from WallyWorld, usually, though I sometimes mix it up with Depot & Dollar General bags. Meh, during my "trucking daze" I'd tell my friends:

"You just haven't LIVED if you've never CRAPPED in a Walmart sack!!!"  

I'm lucky because I just had a brand-new septic system installed, what? A month ago? Longer? I can't remember, this home rehab is taking its toll, and every day is the same, lol. But I noticed when I first moved into this home, the former owners had some sort of special dish soap, damned if I can remember what the label said, but it looked as if it was meant for use in a septic system. And I'm wondering if the laundry detergent I'm using is too strong for the system, and especially the yeast? I need to look this up on the web before too much time goes by, I've just been heller busy due to the fact that this home was neglected for a while. It's not that old either, built in 1983, and parts of it are still in great shape, I'm dealing with the neglected parts at this point in time.


----------



## Hard Aground (Oct 4, 2020)

Well, I FINALLY sat down and researched the topic, and just as I suspected, the antibacterial dish soap I've been using is NOT good for septic systems, as it can harm or kill beneficial bacteria needed for the system to function properly. I already knew that bleach was verboten, along with products like drain cleaners & toilet bowl cleaners which contain harsh chemicals. Powdered laundry detergent is also out, though I only use liquid detergent anyway, the kind without all the unnecessary crap like fragrance. Obviously, all hazardous chemicals are out, and all solids except for human waste... I don't flush toilet paper, it's a plumber's best friend.  

I'm gonna box up all the harsh chemical crap in my home and donate it to some shelter or whatever... I mean only harsh chemical crap that would otherwise end up in my septic system. I have a brand-new septic system here at the ol' hacienda, so I was a bit dismayed to read that I've been steadily killing beneficial bacteria through my use of antibacterial dish soap. This is the desert Southwest with an arid or semi-arid climate, so germs don't fare well here anyway, no need to use all that antibacterial crap. I'm really gonna watch what I put down the drains from now on, and that goes for dish soap, laundry detergent, household cleaners, shampoo, hand soap, etc. 

I want those beneficial bacteria to thrive in my septic system, as they are necessary for proper function of the system. So starting today, no more antibacterial soap of any kind, no more harsh chemical crap of any kind, nothing that might impede or prevent those beneficial bacteria from doing their job. The good news is that many manufacturers now list products as "septic safe" if they meet certain criteria: no bleach, no phosphates, no antibacterial agents, etc. I'm gonna start reading labels more carefully for those specific products which wind up going down the drain. A few small changes now might make a BIG difference later, and I want my septic system to function properly. Cheers!!! 

Edit: After reading about the damage I was doing by using antibacterial dish soap, I went ahead and added some yeast & sugar to the system... I read that sugar helps promote the growth of beneficial bacteria, same way yeast does, though I will be using yeast regularly, the sugar not quite so often.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

One 'alternative' septic system I was looking at had a fish tank air pump pushing air through a fuel line and to an aquarium air stone. Little bubbles in the tank. That was enough to change the bacteria from an-aerobic to aerobic. That was enough to make a septic tank of effluent to convert into potable water.


----------



## Hard Aground (Oct 4, 2020)

That's interesting... maybe something to add later, I just want this new system to function properly, and I've been dumping antibacterial soaps down the drain. No more of that, I'm buying "septic safe" products from now on just to make sure this tank & system don't get messed up... it's a 1000-gallon tank, but still, I'd like it to work the way it should.


----------

